# New number plates



## Caetano (Sep 19, 2020)

How do I obtain the new style number plates for my car?





David


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Surely the number plate is supplied with the car or am I missing something here.

Colin


----------



## Caetano (Sep 19, 2020)

There are new plates being issued that do away with the month figures on the right hand end of the plate,I have the original plates on my car,I just wanted to upgrade to the new style.






David


----------



## Caetano (Sep 19, 2020)

Apparently many car spares places offer the make up of old and new style car registration plates,had mine made up and fitted this afternoon.....simples!






David


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope that it complies with the regulations David. There was a senior officer from GNR on the news last night talking of this very problem. They are having a field day at the moment and have fined hundreds of folk up to €1,200 a time for displaying plates that do not meet the legal requirements. Not only that but if you take your car for inspection (MOT) with an illegal plate, it will fail.

I'm not sure that I understand the need at all, but then why risk a fine by going down the illegal route so do check yours. 

You do realise that the letters and position, either left, centre or right indicate the month and year of first registration anyway? Those month and year digits were superfluous.


----------



## Caetano (Sep 19, 2020)

I had to provide my NIF,name and address and car registration document this morning when I obtained the plates,so I have no worries,Ive kept the receipt too.

By the way,none of the numerals equate to anything like month or year of my car’s original matriculation,same goes for my wife’s car and also my immediate neighbours car!
Perhaps one has to add or subtract certain numbers to gain month and year,the car is due for its IPO in January,so perhaps i will have confirmation then.......if I don’t get pulled over prior to then that is!

Thanks for your contribution any rate.


David


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

It sounds like you should be OK then David. If you want further reassurance you could always get a ruler out and check your plate against the regs here. 

What is catching most people out the spacing between the three groups. There should be 20 mm between each group of two characters. Apparently some think it clever to close the gap between digits or close it in one place and open it up in another. Much like the clowns back in the UK trying to make their number plate mean something other than the correct reg when the only person it makes sense to is them.

The numerals do not play any part in determining the month and year of first registration. It is the two letters and their position on the plate that you need to look at. For example, my registration is: **-MO-** which is from December 2011. My neighbour has his two letter over on the right hand side, **-**-ZZ indicating May 2005.


----------



## Caetano (Sep 19, 2020)

JohnBoy said:


> It sounds like you should be OK then David. If you want further reassurance you could always get a ruler out and check your plate against the regs here.
> 
> What is catching most people out the spacing between the three groups. There should be 20 mm between each group of two characters. Apparently some think it clever to close the gap between digits or close it in one place and open it up in another. Much like the clowns back in the UK trying to make their number plate mean something other than the correct reg when the only person it makes sense to is them.
> 
> The numerals do not play any part in determining the month and year of first registration. It is the two letters and their position on the plate that you need to look at. For example, my registration is: **-MO-** which is from December 2011. My neighbour has his two letter over on the right hand side, **-**-ZZ indicating May 2005.


Thanks for the clarification JohnBoy,I will check out the 20mm in due course,certainly prior to the visit to the IPO!


David


----------

